# leucistic florida pine x black pine



## bombmom (Aug 18, 2010)

If they were breed together what would you get? Or could it even be done?


----------



## paulh (Sep 19, 2007)

Oh, they could be bred, but what's the point? From what I've heard, Florida x black pine crosses are more or less intermediate between the two parents. I've also heard that leucistic is a dominant mutant. A leucistic subspecies cross isn't going to be lighter than a leucistic Florida pine, and the nonleucistic crosses aren't going to be anything special, either. It's just a wasted breeding season, IMO, whether or not eggs hatch.


----------



## bombmom (Aug 18, 2010)

Thanks for the answer. I was just wondering which would win out black or white.


----------

